
The future of decoupled Drupal - prestonso
http://buytaert.net/the-future-of-decoupled-drupal
======
mschuster91
What Drupal DESPERATELY needs is a full separation between config and content
in the database - there is no real way to play with Fields and Views on a dev
environment because replaying it is a PITA, and the more external modules you
use the more likely you're going to run into issues with Features and the
other supposed solutions for the problem.

Oh, and you can't do development for content on a staging environment, either.

~~~
lightlyused
Have you looked at Drupal 8?

~~~
mschuster91
Yes and most contributed modules are straight away too old to be used in D8.
I'd have to reinvent the wheel over and over.

